# HGVC Overview Article - FINAL



## alwysonvac (Mar 23, 2014)

Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC) Overview

Section 1 - Introduction and List of Resorts
Section 2 - Ownership at the HGVC Developer Resorts
Section 3 - HGVC Reservations 
Section 4 - RCI, SFX & HHONORS Reservations
Section 5 - Point Stretching, Changeable Reservation & Cancellations
Section 6 - Fees, Summary & References

_
NOTE: This overview doesn't cover:
(1) *The Hilton Club New York* (This is separate club membership program)
(2) *Club Rules for the various affiliated resorts *(These resorts that are not owned/developed by HGVC. Per the Club Member Guide, an affiliated resort is a resort that has entered into an agreement with HGVC to participate in the Club.) 
_


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 23, 2014)

Section 1: INTRODUCTION AND LIST OF RESORTS

Hilton Grand Vacations manages and operates two separate club membership programs: 
o	Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC)  
o	The Hilton Club New York 

The following overview is regarding only Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC).


The Hilton Grand Vacations Club Resorts

Currently, there are 58 Club resorts.

The 58 resorts are listed below and grouped into one of three categories:
- HGVC Developed_****_ & Managed Resorts
- Affiliated Resorts (Managed by HGVC)  
- Affiliated Resort (Not Managed by HGVC) 

_****NOTE: Trump International Hotel Las Vegas sold approximately 300 condominium units to Hilton Grand Vacations _


Per the 2013 Club Member Guide, an Affiliated Resort is a resort that has entered into an agreement to participate in the Club program provided it maintains our high quality standards of amenities and service. 
_NOTE: Some of the affiliated resorts may have limited availability due to the number of owners participating in the Club and/or the size of the resort._ 


Here are examples of some of the affiliate agreements made:
Hilton Grand Vacations and Strand Capital Group Announce Launch of Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club - http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/05/04/idUS172403+04-May-2011+BW20110504
 Grand Pacific MarBrisa Resort and Hilton Grand Vacations Expand Relationship - http://www.reuters.com/article/2010/11/12/idUS196382+12-Nov-2010+BW20101112
 Hilton Grand Vacations Establishes Brand Presence in Park City, Utah at Canyons Resort with Announcement of Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club - http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/11/12/idUS195891+12-Nov-2012+BW20121112
 Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club, Debuts Center Strip in Las Vegas, Becoming Brand`s Fourth Managed Resort in Thriving Market - http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/03/01/idUS172036+01-Mar-2012+BW20120301


*HGVC Developed & Managed Resorts*
_Honolulu, Hawaii_
1.	Grand Waikikian by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
2.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village – The Kalia Tower 
3.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village – Lagoon Tower​_Waikoloa, Hawaii_
4.	Kings' Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club
5.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort _(aka Kohala Suites)_​_Las Vegas, Nevada_
6.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Flamingo
7.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas
8.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club on Paradise _(aka HGVC at the Las Vegas Hilton (Karen Ave))_
9.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Boulevard _(aka HGVC on the LV Strip)_​_New York City, New York_
10.	West 57th Street by Hilton Club​_Orlando, Florida _
11.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld
12.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Tuscany Village _(aka HGVC on International Drive)_ 
13.	Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_South Beach - Miami Beach, Florida_
14.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at McAlpin - Ocean Plaza _(aka HGVC at South Beach)_​_Scotland - Royal Deeside_
15.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Craigendarroch Suites [Limited Availability]​

*Affiliated Resorts (Managed by HGVC)*
_Carlsbad, California_
16.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at MarBrisa​_Breckenridge, Colorado_
17.	Valdoro Mountain Lodge [Limited Availability]​_Captiva Island, Florida_
18.	The Cottages at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
19.	Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
20.	Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
21.	Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Island Resort (I, II & III) [Limited Availability]
22.	Plantation House at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]
23.	South Seas Club at South Seas Island Resort [Limited Availability]​_Estero Island, Florida_
24.	Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort​_Hutchinson Island, Florida_
25.	Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort [Limited Availability]​_Marco Island, Florida_
26.	Club Regency of Marco Island
27.	Eagle's Nest Beach Resort
28.	The Surf Club of Marco
29.	The Charter Club of Marco Beach​_Sanibel Island, Florida_
30.	Casa Ybel Resort [Limited Availability]
31.	Hurricane House Resort [Limited Availability]
32.	Sanibel Cottages Resort [Limited Availability]
33.	Tortuga Beach Club Resort [Limited Availability]​_Waikoloa, Hawaii_
34.	The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort​_Honolulu, Hawaii_
35.	Hokulani Waikiki by Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_Las Vegas, Nevada_
36.	Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_Myrtle Beach, South Carolina_
37.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club​_Park City, Utah_
38.	Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club​_Tuscany, Italy_
39.	Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Borgo alle Vigne​_Villamoura, Portugal_
40.	Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club [Limited Availability]​_Scotland_
41.	Inverness-shire: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Coylumbridge [Limited Availability]
42.	Royal Deeside: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Craigendarroch Lodges [Limited Availability]
43.	Perthshire: Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Dunkeld [Limited Availability]​

*Affiliated Resort (Not Managed by HGVC)*
_Carlsbad, California_
44.	Grand Pacific Palisades Resort [Limited Availability]
45.	Carlsbad Seapointe Resort​_Palm Desert, California_
46.	Club Intrawest – Palm Desert [Limited Availability]​_Marco Island, Florida_
47.	Sunset Cove Resort [Limited Availability]​_Sanibel Island, Florida_
48.	Shell Island Beach Club Resort [Limited Availability]​_Sandestin, Florida_
49.	Club Intrawest - Sandestin [Limited Availability]​_Vancouver, British Columbia_
50.	Club Intrawest - Vancouver​_Whistler, British Columbia_
51.	Club Intrawest - Whistler [Limited Availability]​B_lue Mountain, Ontario_
52.	Club Intrawest - Blue Mountain​_Mont Tremblant, Quebec_
53.	Club Intrawest - Tremblant [Limited Availability]​_Cancun, Mexico_
54.	Fiesta Americana Villas Cancun [Limited Availability]​_Acapulco, Mexico_
55.	Fiesta Americana Villas Acapulco [Limited Availability]​_Los Cabos, Mexico_
56.	Fiesta Americana Villas Los Cabos [Limited Availability]​_Zihuatanejo, Mexico_
57.	Club Intrawest - Zihuatanejo​_Yucatan Peninsula, Mexico_
58.	The Explorean Kohunlich [Limited Availability]​


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 23, 2014)

Section 2: OWNERSHIP AT THE HGVC DEVELOPER RESORTS

Each deeded HGVC Developer week is associated with a 
- specific HGVC developer resort
- unit size
- unit type
- season 
- number of ClubPoints
- type of ownership
- type of week

Club Members automatic receive a deposit of ClubPoints annually or biennially depending on their ownership. On-line HGVC accounts display a rolling three year period of available ClubPoints. Unused ClubPoints for a given year will expire at the end of the calendar year. The ClubPoints Stretching discussion (Section 5) addresses the various options available for Unused ClubPoints.

Examples
*HGVC Developer Resort:* Flamingo, SeaWorld, Lagoon Tower, etc
*Unit Size:* studio, one bedroom, two bedroom, etc
*Unit Type:* Plus, Premier, Grand, Grand Plus, Penthouse, etc
*Season:* Platinum, Gold, Silver and Bronze
*ClubPoints:* 2200, 3400, 4800, etc
*Type of Ownership:* Annual and Every Other Year (aka Biennial)
*Type of Week:* Float, Fixed or Event*

*Event Weeks provide guaranteed reservation privileges during specific peak travel times. For example, week #52 was sold as an event week in Hawaii, Las Vegas and Park City.

Along with your initial purchase there are ongoing annual Maintenance Fees  and annual Club Dues. 
Biennial owners may be billed Maintenance Fees annually or partially every other year depending on the resort. However Club Dues are billed annually to all members (including biennial ownerships!). For multi-week owners, Annual Club Dues are paid only once per year (not for each resort week).

Annual HGVC Maintenance Fees (MFs) are generally based on resort and unit size. 
As a result, owners with different seasons may pay the same annual MF at the same resort. 

_For example, the following owners at the same resort may pay the same annual MF
	two bedroom platinum season (7,000 annual ClubPoints)
	two bedroom gold season (5,000 annual ClubPoints)
	two bedroom silver season (3,500 annual ClubPoints)
	two bedroom bronze season owner (2,500 annual ClubPoints)_

For this reason, some owners choose to purchase a week in a higher season with more ClubPoints instead of one or more weeks in a lower season with less ClubPoints. NOTE: Prices are generally higher for the higher seasons compared to the lower seasons. 

*Members may use their ClubPoints for*
	stays at the Club affiliated resorts 
	stays at the Hilton family of hotels
	stays at additional resorts outside HGVC via partnerships with RCI & SFX
	other types of travel via HGVC Partner arrangements (aka Club Partner Perks):o	O.A.R.S. Adventure Travel 
o	Airline Travel 
o	Cruises 
o	Fiesta Americana Hotels
o	Guided Journeys via Tauck
o	Forever Resorts Houseboats
o	EagleRider Motorcycles
o	El Monte RV Motorhomes
o	Walking and Biking Excursions via CW Adventures
o	The Moorings Yacht Charters​
NOTE: Club Partner Perks won’t necessarily save you money. It simple allows you to apply some of your ClubPoints towards the cost. 
More information about the Club Partner Perks can be found online - http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/club-perks/


*HGVC Elite Membership*
HGVC Elite Status is available to members who purchase a minimum of 14,000 ClubPoints directly from HGVC. 
(NOTE: Some ClubPoints acquired via an Affiliate Resale Department may also qualify toward HGVC Elite Status)

There are currently three HGVC Elite Levels 
1)	Elite requires 14,000 ClubPoints
2)	Elite Plus requires 24,000 ClubPoints
3)	Elite Premier requires 34,000 ClubPoints


HGVC Elite members may receive perks such as: room upgrades, daily newspaper, separate check-in area, early/late check-in/out, discounted reservation fee and discounted open season rental rates, a separate Elite Member Services telephone number, along with a number of other Elite benefits. Elite Level Comparison Chart - http://www.hgvcelite.com/Portals/60/Elite_Charts.pdf

Elite privileges are not available at the following resorts: Fiesta Americana resorts, Club Intrawest resorts, Grand Pacific resorts, South Florida resorts, International resorts or Anderson Ocean Club.

HGVC Elite Status is not the same as Hilton HHonors status which is associated with the Hilton family of hotels. However one of the HGVC elite benefits is higher Hilton HHonors status (HHonors Gold for HGVC Elite and Elite Plus and HHonors Diamond for HGVC Elite Premier)

Elite members have reservation privileges beyond the 58 Club resorts 

Elite members may make reservations at the following properties: 
■The Grand Mayan Acapulco
■The Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta
■The Grand Mayan Riviera Maya
■ResorTime.com – a collection of more than 30 exclusive four- and five-star resorts

Elite Plus members may make reservations at the above resorts as well as the following International Holiday Retreats properties:
■Gulliver’s Travel Associates (Asia)
■Holiday Cottages Group (Europe)

Elite Premier members may make reservations at the above resorts as well as the following additional properties:
■Anantara Vacation Club, Bophut, Koh Samui
■Anantara Vacation Club at The Shores, Queenstown, New Zealand
■Anantara Vacation Club, Bali
■Anantara Vacation Club, Phuket Mai Khao
■Anantara Vacation Club, Bangkok Sathorn 


_NOTE:  Benefits of Elite are subject to change and availability, and may be offered for limited or trial terms. To qualify for Elite status privileges, members must maintain a designated minimum number of Qualifying ClubPoints annually. The minimum number of Qualifying ClubPoints may vary from year to year. More information about Elite Benefits can be found online - http://www.hgvcelite.com/TermsAndConditions.aspx_


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 23, 2014)

Section 3: HGVC RESERVATIONS

*Generally, HGVC has three reservation windows:*

In descending order of priority and lead time:*Home Week* (12 months – 9 months, Home resort only, Full week stay, Full allocation of ClubPoints)
*Club *(9 months – 1 day, Any resort, Minimum 3 nights stay, ClubPoints)
*Open Season Rental* (30 – 1 days, Any resort, Minimum 2 nights stay, Cash only)​(1) Home Week Reservation Window (3 month priority booking window at your home resort only) 

	Begins 12 months prior to check-in and ends 9 months prior to check-in
	Requires a reservation in the exact unit size and unit type (studio, 1 bedroom plus, etc) in the season (Platinum, Gold, etc) that the member purchased for the full week based on the fixed check-in date for your home resort. 
	The entire annual allotment of ClubPoints assigned to the home resort week is used.
	The flexible point based system doesn't apply during the home week booking period. HGVC works like a floating week system during the Home Week window.
	Only ClubPoints earned in the use year can be used in the home week window. Borrowed, Rescued or Deposited ClubPoints can not be used in the home week window. (For a discussion about these types of ClubPoints please see Section 5)

_EXCEPTIONS:
(a)	Members who own a designated fixed or event week will have their weeks automatically reserved each year. In order to use a fixed or event week for other vacation options available, the owner must cancel the automatic reservation.
(b)	The Home Week reservation window for Hokulani is six months (instead of 3). Begins 12 months prior to check-in and ends 6 months prior to check-in. Home Week priority window of six months may be offered at additional resorts in the future._

_NOTE: Home Week priority reservation windows may be extended during the first year that a resort is available for occupancy through HGVC._


(2) Club Reservation Window (9 month open booking window at any club resort]

	Begins 276 days (9 months) before checkout and ends 1 day prior to check-in
	Allows all members to use their ClubPoints to book any season, any resort (including their home resort), any unit size and/or type for any number of nights (minimum of 3 nights)
	All members have an equal chance at booking any HGVC resort during the Club Reservation window.

_EXCEPTIONS:
(a)	The Club Reservation window for West 57th Street begins 44 days before check-out and ends 1 day prior to check-in with no minimum nights (however there is a housekeeping fee for bookings 3 nights or less).
(b)	The Club Reservation window for Hokulani begins 186 days before check-out and ends 1 day prior to check-in in any season, any unit size and/or type for any number of nights (minimum of 3 nights)._


(3) Open Season Reservation window (30 days booking window at any club resort)

	Begins 30 days before check-out through 1 day prior to check-in
	Allows all members to use cash only to book any season, any resort (including their home resort), any unit size and/or type for any number of days (minimum of 2 nights)
	Option is only available to members for their personal use only (members must check-in). 

_EXCEPTIONS: 
(a)	Excludes West 57th Street resort (which is only available to West 57th owners 15 days before check-in) 
(b)	Excludes the Grand Waikikian penthouse units (which is only available to Grand Waikikian penthouse owners 30 days before check-in)._


(4) Home Resort Reservation Window (for West 57th Street owners only)

	Exclusive window for owners at West 57th Street
	Begins 276 days (9 months) before check-out and ends 45 days before check-out
	Allows West 57th Street use their ClubPoints to book any season, any unit size and/or type for any number of nights (no minimum nights) at their home resort. 
	There is a cleaning fee for bookings for 3 nights or less.

_NOTE: Home Resort reservations may be offered at additional resorts in the future or during the first year that a resort is available for occupancy through HGVC._


_NOTE:  Club Reservation rules for Affiliate Resorts may be different._


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 23, 2014)

Section 4: RCI RESERVATIONS

All HGVC developer resorts are affiliated with RCI. 

RCI is a timeshare exchange company. RCI offers two exchange programs – RCI Weeks and RCI Points. Resorts affiliated with RCI can participate in RCI Weeks or RCI Points or both. HGVC members have access to both exchange programs.

*RCI Directory of Resorts *– http://www.rci.com/resort-directory/landing

*For RCI Weeks inventory* 
o	Weeks can be booked as early as two years in advance and as late as two (2) days prior to check-in (however actual week availability varies by resort).
o	It's best to place an ongoing search request as early as possible to get in the queue. What’s normally seen online are the leftovers after all ongoing requests have been satisfied.

*For RCI Points inventory*
o	Weeks and/or nights can be available as early as 10 months in advance and as late as the day of check-in (however actual availability varies by resort).
o	RCI Points does not support ongoing search requests. It requires a manual search.  Based on the resort, availability can change constantly.
o	To increase your odds of getting your desired travel dates it is best to start searching online as soon as the 10 month window begins to increase your odds of getting your desired travel dates (especially for peak travel dates)

RCI membership is included in the HGVC Club Dues. HGVC members use ClubPoints for RCI exchanges. HGVC has a set exchange rate for RCI exchanges (see table below). HGVC deducts ClubPoints from member’s account upon confirmation. Deposits are not required. Simply make the reservation or place an ongoing search request.  
_NOTE: HGVC members have access to RCI through the HGVC member website (not directly via an individual RCI account). As a result, standard RCI currencies normally associated with individual RCI accounts such as RCI Points or TPU values do not apply to HGVC members._

*Number of ClubPoints Required for RCI exchanges*






_NOTE: Some areas are Red Season only year round (such as Hawaii, Florida, Nevada) while other areas support all three seasons (such as the Michigan, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Montana, Tennessee) _

For example
RCI Resort: Vacation Club II (RCI Code #5424) in northern Michigan has the following RCI Seasons 
BLUE - Mar 15, 2014 thru Apr 26, 2014 
BLUE - Nov 01, 2014 thru Dec 13, 2014 
RED - Jan 04, 2014 thru Mar 15, 2014 
RED - May 31, 2014 thru Oct 25, 2014 
RED - Dec 13, 2014 thru Dec 31, 2014 
WHITE - Apr 26, 2014 thru May 31, 2014 
WHITE - Oct 25, 2014 thru Nov 01, 2014


*Cancellation Policy:*
Cancellation of a RCI reservation will result in forfeiture of the Reservation Fee. 
In addition, cancellation made with the timeframes listed below will results in the loss of ClubPoints used to confirm the reservation:
	30 to 15 days in advance of the check-in date will result in the loss of 25% of the ClubPoints. 
	14 to 6 days in advance of the check-in date will result in the loss of 50% of the ClubPoints 
	5 days or less in advance of the check-in date will result in the loss of 100% of the ClubPoints 

ClubPoints from a current or future use year will be returned to the Club Member’s HGVC account. 
ClubPoints from previous use years may be deposited to RCI for a fee.


*RCI Cash Rental options* 
There is no exchange fee required.
(1) RCI Extra Vacation - available by phone only (HGVC’s web portal doesn’t support this online feature offered to all RCI members) 
(2) RCI Last Call - available online or by phone (less than 6 weeks before check-in)
(3) RCI Open Season - available by phone only (RCI Nightly Rentals can be paid for with cash starting 90 days out. It's my understanding from TUG threads that RCI's Cash Rental Rates are the same prices as HGVC Open Season rates but I have not confirmed this.)  

_NOTE: There are two major exchange companies (Interval International and RCI). Both require resort affiliation in order to participate. HGVC Developer Resorts are only affiliated with RCI. However some of the affiliated HGVC resorts are also affiliated with Interval International. _

Independent Timeshare Exchange Companies 
HGVC members can also exchange their timeshare week directly with several smaller independent timeshare exchange companies (such as SFX, Trading Place International, Dial an Exchange, Platinum Interchange, etc). These companies don’t require HGVC affiliation in order to join. Members can independently deposit a week into these timeshare exchange companies by simply making a reservation, obtaining the appropriate guest certificate and provding the information to the exchange company. The rules vary by exchange company but some may offer free and/or discounted membership fees, bonus weeks, cash rentals and/or lower exchange fees. More information can be found on the TUG forums for each of the independent timeshare exchange companies.

Here are links to some of the independent exchange companies:
The San Francisco Exchange Company – SFX Preferred Resorts https://www.sfx-resorts.com/about.aspx
Platinum Interchange http://www.platinuminterchange.com/website/about.asp
Trading Places International http://www.tradingplaces.com/about-us 
Dial An Exchange (DAE) http://www.daelive.com/helpdesk/aboutus.aspx
Hawaii Time Share Exchange http://www.htse.net/


SFX RESERVATIONS

Similar to RCI, the San Francisco Exchange Company – SFX Preferred Resorts is a timeshare exchange company.

SFX & HGVC have an arrangement that allow members to make reservations at three specific resorts direct via HGVC (similar to the way we book some of our other affiliated resorts)

For these three resorts: 
	Reservations must be made by phone via a HGVC Club Counselor
	The 2014 Reservations fee is $76 and non-changeable. 
	Elite Members have a priority reservation window of 365 to 276 days prior to check-in. 
	General Club Members can make reservations starting 276 days prior to check-in. 

(1)	Club Donatello - http://www.clubdonatello.org/
o	Thursday check-in required
o	2,400 ClubPoints (studio)​(2)	Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta - http://www.grandluxxe.com/nuevo-vallarta
o	Friday check-in required
o	7,200 ClubPoints (studio)
o	12,600 ClubPoints (1 bedroom)
o	14,400 ClubPoints (2 bedroom)​(3)	Grand Luxxe Riviera Maya - http://www.grandluxxe.com/riviera-maya
o	Friday check-in required
o	7,200 ClubPoints (studio)
o	12,600 ClubPoints (1 bedroom)
o	14,400 ClubPoints (2 bedroom)​_NOTE: Availability may be limited during certain times._


HHONORS RESERVATIONS

*HGVC AND HILTON HONORS *
Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC) and Hilton HHonors are two separate programs.

Club Members have two options to use HGVC ClubPoints with HHonors.

(1) *Transfer your ClubPoints from one program to another (HGVC ClubPoints to HHonors points)* 
PROs: All Club Members receive 25 HHonors points for each HGVC ClubPoint. (except for the following units at West 57th Street only – penthouse units receive 30 HHonors points, One Bedroom and studio premier receive 40 HHonors points and studio plus receive 50 HHonors points).
CONS: Regular Club Members cannot transfer/convert HGVC ClubPoints to HHonors points in the current year. Only Elite Plus and Premier members can convert HGVC ClubPoints in the current year.  Everyone else must plan ahead and request conversion before Dec 31 of the current year, for the following year's allocation of HGVC ClubPoints. HGVC ClubPoints are not deposited into a Club Member’s HHonors account until the first week of January of the following year.
_NOTE: Conversion may be for less than the entire annual allotment of ClubPoints. Converted HHonors points may not be converted back to HGVC ClubPoints._ 

(2) *Make Hotel Reservations using HGVC ClubPoints*
PROs: Club Members can use a combination of HHonor points and HGVC ClubPoints (from the current year and/or borrow from next year) to make their hotel reservations
CONs: Club Members receive 20 HHonors points for each HGVC ClubPoint (5 points less per HGVC ClubPoint for not planning in advance)
_NOTE: HGVC ClubPoints can not be returned to into a Club Member’s HGVC account. If a hotel reservation is cancelled, the Club Member will be credited with HHonors points into their HHonors account._

_TIP: Do not hoard HHonors Points - Plan any hotel reward trips sooner rather than later. 
A great hotel exchange deal today may not be a great deal tomorrow due to the following
(a) Maintenance Fees will continue to increase over time decreasing the exchange value
(b) HHONOR reward point requirement will continue to increase over time which will eventually impact the number of hotel reward nights 
(c) Per the HGVC Member Guide, the HGVC to HHonors conversion rate is subject to change without notice and the benefits available through these programs are subject to change, suspension or discontinuation at any time without prior notice. _

*For HHonors discussions visit the Hilton HHonors Flyertalk board* - http://flyertalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=417

THE HILTON HHONORS PROGRAM:
Hilton HHonors determines point requirement for each of their hotels - http://hhonors3.hilton.com/en/explore/index.html

As HGVC Club Members, we are automatically given HHonors Silver Elite  status.  
HHonors Silver, Gold and Diamond elite members receive every 5th night free on Standard Reward Stays of five consecutive nights or more (up to four free nights on a stay of 20 consecutive nights.). Any qualifying HHonors booking receives the discount automatically. The Fifth Night Free benefit applies only to standard rooms.
_NOTE:  The 5th night free reward replaces the old VIP/GLON rewards. _

There's also an exclusive 4-night stays rewards at hotels in categories 5 through 10 (aka AXON reward), available only to US-based Hilton American Express credit cards (both the regular and Surpass versions). 

Additional information about HHonors
Hilton HHonors Membership Levels - http://hhonors3.hilton.com/en/explore/benefits/index.html
Additional ways to earn and use HHonors points - http://hhonors3.hilton.com/en/earn-use-points/overview/index.html
Standard Hotel Rewards Chart - http://hhonors3.hilton.com/en/earn-use-points/hotel/using/index.html
Hotel Reward Lookup tool by destination - http://hhonorspointssearchtool.com/
HHonors Frequently Asked Question (FAQ) - http://hhonors3.hilton.com/en/support/faq/index.html#hotelrewards
HHonors Credit Cards - http://hhonors3.hilton.com/en/earn-use-points/credit-cards/index.html
Flyertalk’s HHonors Reward Options Summary - http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/hilt...ilton-reward-options-updated-june-2013-a.html


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 23, 2014)

Section 5: CLUBPOINTS USAGE AND MANAGEMENT

1)	ClubPoints are available as soon as the reservation window opens (for Home Week, Home Resort, and Club)
2)	ClubPoints expire at the end of the calendar year unless action is taken
3)	The number of ClubPoints required for a stay varies by resort  (please refer to the Club Member website)

*For the HGVC developer resorts, the flexible point based system doesn’t begin until *
	the Club Reservation Window (for all HGVC owners including West 57th St owners)
	the Home Resort Reservation window  (for West 57th St owners only) 

In addition, HGVC members can: 

a)	*“Borrow” next year's ClubPoints*
	Borrowing is limited to the following year 
	Borrowed ClubPoints can not be used for Home Week Reservations or converted into HHonors points
	2014 Fee: Complimentary

_For Example:
In 2014, a member can make a reservation for a 2014 stay that BORROWS 2015 ClubPoints (once all 2014 ClubPoints are used) _






b)	*“Deposit"(aka bank) ClubPoints into the following year’s HGVC account* 
	Extends expiration date by one calendar year only 
	Deposited ClubPoints can not be used for Home Week Reservations or converted into HHonors points
	Deposited ClubPoints can be borrowed
	2014 Fee: $76 (online ) / $99 (via phone)

_For Example:
In 2014, a member can DEPOSIT any remaining 2015 ClubPoints into 2016 (2015 ClubPoints must be deposited into 2016 before 2015 begins)






c)	*“Deposit” (aka bank) ClubPoints into their RCI account*
	RCI deposits are valid from the date of deposit through an additional two calendar years
	Once Deposited into RCI, ClubPoints can’t be returned into your HGVC account 
	2014 Fee: $76 (online ) / $99 (via phone)

For Example:
In 2014, a member can DEPOSIT any ClubPoints into RCI (ClubPoints must be deposited before they expire) 






d)	*Convert ClubPoints for the following year into their HHonors account*
	Converting ClubPoints to HHonors is limited to the following year
	Only Elite Plus & Elite Premier members can convert Current Year’s ClubPoints into HHonors Points
	The actual ClubPoints deposit into HHonors Accounts will occur in January of the following year.
	Once converted into HHonors, ClubPoints can’t be returned into your HGVC account 
	2014 Fee: $76 (online ) / $99 (via phone)

For Example:
In 2014, a member can CONVERT any remaining 2015 ClubPoints into their HHonors account (however the request to convert 2015 ClubPoints into HHonors account must complete before January, 1 2015)






e)	*Rescue ClubPoints before they Expire* 

	*“Rescue” (aka save) ClubPoints into the following year *
o	Extends expiration date by one calendar year only 
o	Rescued ClubPoints can not be used for Home Week Reservations, converted into HHonors points, Hilton Hotel Reservations or Club Partner Perks
o	2014 Fee: $76 (online ) / $99 (via phone)

For Example:
In 2014, a member can RESCUE any remaining 2014 ClubPoints in their HGVC account until 12/31/2015 (however the 2014 RESCUE must complete before the ClubPoints expire on December 31, 2014) 

	*“Deposit” expiring Rescued ClubPoints into RCI *
o	Rescued ClubPoints deposited into RCI are valid from the date of deposit through an additional calendar year.
o	Once Deposited into RCI, ClubPoints can’t be returned into your HGVC account 
o	2014 Fee: $76 (online ) / $99 (via phone)

For Example:
In 2014, a member can deposit any remaining 2013 ClubPoints that were previously rescued into 2014, to their RCI account until 2015 (however the 2014 deposit into their RCI account must be completed before the ClubPoints expire on December 31, 2014) 

	*“Point Protection”*
o	No later than December 1 of each year, Club Members may elect to participate in ClubPoints Protection program on an annual basis to preserve any remaining ClubPoints
o	Club Members must select one of two automatic protection preference deposit option per account 
	RCI Deposit option 
	Rescued ClubPoints options.​o	On or about December 15, Club Members are charged the applicable deposit fee when the ClubPoints are deposited or rescued.
o	2014 Enrollment Fee: $99.
o	2014 Deposit Fee: $76 (online)


The online Reservation system will automatically use the ClubPoints in the following order
1st – Rescued and Deposited ClubPoints (associated with the same year as the reservation)
2nd – Current Year’s ClubPoints (associated with the same year as the reservation)
3rd – Borrow any required ClubPoints to complete the reservation

*IMPORTANT REMINDER:* CLUBPOINTS MUST BE ASSOCIATED WITH THE SAME YEAR AS YOUR RESERVATION. 
If an owner wants to use their current year’s ClubPoints towards next year’s reservation, the owner must rescue their current year’s ClubPoints first before making the reservation.

For example:
In 2014, you have 4800 ClubPoints for 2014, 2015 and 2016 and you make a 2015 reservation that uses 7000 ClubPoints you can have two possible outcomes:
1.	[without Rescuing prior to making your 2015 reservation] 
The reservation system will automatically use 4800 ClubPoints from 2015 and borrow 2200 ClubPoints from 2015 leaving 4800 ClubPoints in 2014, 0 ClubPoints in 2015 and 2600 ClubPoints in 2016





2.	[with Rescuing prior to making your 2015 reservation] 
The reservation system will automatically use 4800 rescued ClubPoints from 2014 and 2200 ClubPoints from 2015 leaving 0 ClubPoints in 2014, 2600 ClubPoints in 2015 and 4800 ClubPoints in 2016






*Changeable Reservation Option*
All Home Resort and Club reservations booked online automatically receive the changeable reservation option. This allows modifications to existing reservation without incurring additional reservation fees. However travel must be completed during the same calendar year. 

If the resort reservation can only be made by phone (not supported by the HGVC online reservation system) then Club Members has the option of either making a changeable reservation or non-changeable reservation. 

NOTE: Only the following resorts can be booked via the HGVC online reservation system: 
 Honolulu, Hawaii (Grand Waikikian, Kalia Tower & Lagoon Tower)
 Waikoloa, Hawaii (Kings' Land, Waikoloa Beach Resort & Bay Club)  
 Las Vegas, Nevada (Flamingo, Trump, Elara, HGVC on Paradise (aka HGVC at the Las Vegas Hilton (Karen Ave)) & HGVC on the Boulevard (aka HGVC on the LV Strip))
 New York City, New York (West 57th Street)
 Orlando, Florida  (SeaWorld, HGVC at Tuscany Village (aka HGVC on International Drive) & Parc Soleil)
 South Beach, Florida (HGVC at McAlpin - Ocean Plaza (aka HGVC at South Beach)) 
 Breckenridge, Colorado (Valdoro Mountain Lodge) 
 Carlsbad, California (MarBrisa, Grand Pacific Palisades Resort & Carlsbad Seapointe Resort)
 Myrtle Beach, South Carolina (HGVC at Anderson Ocean Club)
 Park City, Utah (Sunrise Lodge)
 Villamoura, Portugal (Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club)  
 Scotland - Royal Deeside (HGVC at at Craigendaroch Lodge)

*Cancellation Policy*
Club Members can cancel their Resort Reservation:
	31 days or more prior to check-in will result in the loss of any reservation fee,
	30 to 15 days prior to the check-in date will result in the loss of 25% of the currency (Open Season rental rate or ClubPoints) used to confirm the reservation 
	14 to 6 days prior to the check-in date will result in the loss of 50% of the currency (Open Season rental rate or ClubPoints) used to confirm the reservation  
	5 or fewer days prior to the check-in date will result in loss of 100% of the currency used (Open Season rental rate or ClubPoints) to confirm

Reservations booked with ClubPoints and later cancelled cannot be rebooked into the same resort for the same time period using Open Season rental rates.

*Bonus ClubPoints:*
For HGVC Developer Resort, Bonus ClubPoints are incentives given to members who purchased directly from the developer (similar to incentives car dealerships give to buyers which vary from time to time). This overview doesn't cover Bonus ClubPoints however please be aware that the 2014 Club Rules state the following: 
 Bonus ClubPoints cannot be borrowed, rescued, or deposited into next year’s account.
 Bonus ClubPoints cannot be used to reserve accommodations during the Home Week reservation window or for changeable reservations. 
 Bonus ClubPoints cannot be combined with ClubPoints (including borrowed, rescued, or deposited) for Home Resort or Club reservations. 

NOTE:  Club Usage rules at Affiliate Resorts may be different._


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 23, 2014)

Section 6: 2014 FEES

*Annual Club Dues *
	Domestic – $136
	International – $174
	All Inclusive Payment option (for West 57th St owners only) – Domestic  – $243 
	All Inclusive Payment option (for West 57th St owners only) – International - $275 


*HGVC Reservation Fees*
	During the Home Week Reservation Window – Complimentary

	During the Club Reservation Window 
o	via online (Changeable by default) – $52
o	via phone (non-Changeable) – $76
o	via phone (Changeable) – $99​	During the Open Season Window – Not Applicable for Cash Rentals

	During the Home Resort Reservation Window (for West 57th Street owners only)
o	via online (Changeable) – $52
o	via  phone (non-Changeable) – $76
o	via phone (Changeable) – $99​
_NOTE: Only the following resorts can be booked via the HGVC online reservation system: 
 Honolulu, Hawaii (Grand Waikikian, Kalia Tower & Lagoon Tower)
 Waikoloa, Hawaii (Kings' Land, Waikoloa Beach Resort & Bay Club) 
 Las Vegas, Nevada (Flamingo, Trump, Elara, HGVC on Paradise (aka HGVC at the Las Vegas Hilton (Karen Ave)) & HGVC on the Boulevard (aka HGVC on the LV Strip))
 New York City, New York (West 57th Street)
 Orlando, Florida (SeaWorld, HGVC at Tuscany Village (aka HGVC on International Drive) & Parc Soleil)
 South Beach, Florida (HGVC at McAlpin - Ocean Plaza (aka HGVC at South Beach)) 
 Breckenridge, Colorado (Valdoro Mountain Lodge) 
 Carlsbad, California (MarBrisa, Grand Pacific Palisades Resort & Carlsbad Seapointe Resort)
 Myrtle Beach, South Carolina (HGVC at Anderson Ocean Club)
 Park City, Utah (Sunrise Lodge)
 Villamoura, Portugal (Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club) 
 Scotland - Royal Deeside (HGVC at at Craigendaroch Lodge_


*HGVC Guest Certificate Fees* (required when member isn't present during stay)
	During the Home Week Reservation Window – Complimentary
	During the Home Resort Reservation Window – $52
	During the Club Reservation Window – $52
	During the Open Season Window – Not Available (member required at check-in) 


*Club Partner Perks Fees*
	Hotel Reservations Using ClubPoints – $76
	Fiesta Americana Hotel Reservations – $76
	Other – $99


*Point Stretching*
	Borrowing – Complimentary

	Depositing Fee
o	via online – $76
o	via phone – $99​	Rescuing Fee
o	via online – $76
o	via phone  – $99​	HHonors Conversion Fee
o	via online – $76
o	via phone – $99​	Point Protection – $99


*RCI Fees*
	RCI Guest Certificate Fee - $59

	RCI  Weekly Reservation Fee 
o	via online – $209
o	via phone – $219​	RCI Nightly Reservation Fee for 1 night 
o	via online – $39
o	via phone – $49​	RCI Nightly Reservation Fee for 2 nights 
o	via online – $59
o	via phone – $69​	RCI Nightly Reservation Fee for 3 nights 
o	via online – $79
o	via phone – $89​	RCI Nightly Reservation Fee for 4 nights 
o	via online – $99
o	via phone – $109​	RCI Nightly Reservation Fee for 5 nights 
o	via online – $129
o	via phone – $139​	RCI Nightly Reservation Fee for 6 nights 
o	via online – $149
o	via phone – $159​	RCI Nightly Reservation Fee for 7 or more nights 
o	via online – $209
o	via phone – $219​

*Resale Activation Fees* 
	Enrollment Fee – $250
	Membership Transfer Fee – $399
	First Year Activation Fee Voluntary – $399
_NOTE: HGVC Developer Resorts require the Membership Transfer Fee and First Year Activation Fee. Fees for affiliated resorts vary._

_NOTE: Transaction Fees and Open Season Rates are different for Elite members_






Legend 
Club Due (Domestic)
Club Due (International)
HGVC Changeable Reservation Fee (via Online)
HGVC Changeable Reservation Fee (via Phone)
Point Stretching Fee (via Online)
Point Stretching Fee (via Phone)
Guest Confirmation Fee
RCI Reservation Fee (via Online)
RCI Reservation Fee (via Phone)


*Open Season Cash Rental Rates*






*Open Season Cash Rental Rate History*








*HGVC SUMMARY *











*REFERENCES*

*Hilton Grand Vacations* - http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/
*HGVC Program* - http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/
*HGVC Club Rules* - http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resources/club-rules/
*HGVC Fee Schedule* - http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/resources/fee-schedule/
*HGVC Resort Finder* - http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/Resorts.aspx#search/index
*HGVC Club Partner Perks* - http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/club-perks/
*2013 Club Member Guide* - http://www.2013clubprogram.com/content/2013-Club-Program_v31.pdf
*Elite Level Comparison Chart* - http://www.hgvcelite.com/Portals/60/Elite_Charts.pdf
*Elite Benefits* - http://www.hgvcelite.com/TermsAndConditions.aspx

http://www.hiltongrandvacationsmediacenter.com/
http://www.hiltonworldwide.com/portfolio/hilton-grand-vacations/
http://www.stayhgv.com/
http://www.floridagrandvacations.com/
https://www.facebook.com/HiltonGrandVacations
http://www.youtube.com/user/HiltonGrandVacatns/videos

Online Tutorials
Old HGVC 101 videos - http://tutorial.hiltongrandvacations.com/#/Welcome/
Video Tutorials by Sellingtimeshares.net - http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLdQP-YHp6wwzPTa7ChKxrE3zBJyWAc6uQ

Affiliated Resort Websites
Hilton International Grand Vacations Club (HIGVC) - http://www.higvc.co.uk/resorts
Club Intrawest Resorts - http://www.clubintrawest.com/destinations/
Grand Pacific Resorts - http://grandpacificresorts.com/resorts/resorts.aspx
Fiesta American Vacation Club (FAVC) - http://www.favc.com/en/
Valdoro Mountain Lodge - http://www.valdoro.com/
Bay Club - http://bayclub.hgvc.com/
The Charter Club of Marco Beach - http://charterclub.hgvc.com/
Club Regency of Marco Island - http://clubregency.hgvc.com/
Eagle's Nest Beach Resort - http://eaglesnest.hgvc.com/
The Surf Club of Marco - www.surfclub.hgvc.com/
Casa Ybel- http://casaybel.hgvc.com
Hurricane House - http://hurricanehouse.hgvc.com/
Sanibel Cottages - http://sanibelcottages.hgvc.com/
Tortuga Beach Club - http://tortuga.hgvc.com/
The Cottages at South Seas Island – http://cottages.hgvc.com/
Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island - http://harbourview.hgvc.com/
Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Island - http://plantationbayvillas.hgvc.com/
Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Island - http://plantationbeachssp.hgvc.com/
Plantation House at South Seas Island - http://plantationhouse.hgvc.com/
South Seas Club at South Seas Island - http://southseasclub.hgvc.com/
Seawatch on-the-Beach Resort - http://seawatch.hgvc.com/
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort - http://plantationbeach-irp.hgvc.com/
Sunset Cove Resort - http://www.ihg.com/holidayinnclubvacations/hotels/us/en/marco-island/apfcv/hoteldetail/directions
Shell Island Beach Club Resort - http://www.shellislandbeachclubsanibel.com/content/directions


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 23, 2014)

very nice, ill get to working on this!


----------



## Seth Nock (May 3, 2014)

*The new merged Hilton Article sticky is now uploaded.*

The new merged Hilton Article sticky is now uploaded.


----------

